

Tell HN: I just bumped into PG and Jessica - izendejas

Want to know why everyone recommends moving into the Bay Area?<p>I just went to lunch a couple of hours ago here in Mountain View at Castro St (4 blocks from my apt) and on my way back bumped into PG and Jessica. I've never met them before, but kind of recognized PG from pictures and Jessica, also, because I've been doing some work with Wikipedia and had seen her image as well.<p>Anyway, I passed by them with a friend and convinced myself that it was them. Then, I had this sudden rush, ran back and caught up to them at an intersection. Luckily the pedestrian signal turned to red and had a chance to introduce myself. I have no idea (don't remember in all the nervousness) if I also shook Jessica's hand or not, but if I didn't and Jessica reads this, I apologize--I didn't mean to be rude.<p>PG admitted they hadn't started reading apps because they're busy with demos, so for anyone out there still considering whether to apply or not, do it! It's never too late.<p>Both were very cool and very approachable. It's not every day you get these opportunities, so it was definitely a pleasure meeting both.
======
alexsb92
I've met PG too last week at one of the famous YC dinners. He was a really
cool and down to earth guy, but it was really exciting to meet you.

And the best thing about him is his memory. He will remember the most peculiar
things about people. He may not remember your name, but he will remember
something peculiar about you.

------
riskish
Didn't they say if you edit or resubmit your app late, it will be marked as
late and not be considered in the same way as the batch before the deadline?

------
dmarinoc
Soon someone with a chicken costume and a sign will stand in front of YC's
door.

Past evidence: [http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/17/dont-parade-in-front-of-
tec...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/17/dont-parade-in-front-of-techcrunch-
hq-wearing-a-chicken-costume/)

~~~
dmarinoc
Ops... I didn't mean to be rude :)

Nice to share the experience... and thanks for tell us the status of the
applications :)

------
gobongo
cool story, bro.

